
Artificial General Intelligence via the CogPrime Architecture (2012) [pdf] - amirouche
http://goertzel.org/monkeyburger/bbm_main.pdf
======
mark_l_watson
Nice, this is a work in progress of a book on building general purpose AIs. I
worked with Ben at Intelligenesis/Webmind and years later I brought him in as
a consultant on a medical AI project. To say that he is full of interesting
ideas is an understatement.

A little off topic, but after the recent news of a deep neural network trained
in a day to play expert level chess, I am starting to believe that Hinton's
hack to train many level networks actually has some promise for general AI.
Another few clever optimization hacks and faster/cheaper hardware might be
enough.

~~~
ilurk
> a deep neural network trained in a day to play expert level chess,

> Hinton's hack to train many level networks

Could you please post the links to that?

~~~
cjauvin
Probably this:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-
ma...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541276/deep-learning-machine-
teaches-itself-chess-in-72-hours-plays-at-international-master/)

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.01549](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.01549)

~~~
sp332
Links to discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10239987)

------
robertskmiles
Looks like they have a LaTeX macro or something that's putting a newline after
every instance of the word CogPrime in the intro, and a space after each in
the main text. It's actually kind of distracting to read. I think the xspace
package might help

[https://www.ctan.org/pkg/xspace?lang=en](https://www.ctan.org/pkg/xspace?lang=en)

------
ClintEhrlich
Ben's work isn't new to me, but I'm thrilled to see it get upvoted because it
deserves a broader audience.

